
Australia to seal off 6.6M people in virus-hit state as outbreak worsens - finphil
https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/06/asia/australia-victoria-coronavirus-intl-hnk/
======
codezero
For larger nations I think we’ll be seeing more regional lockdowns in the
coming months.

